# newbie =]



## suave! (Jan 19, 2008)

hey guys.
i am obviously new to this forum.
stumbled on it.
it looks nice  

anyway i am emma and i am from victoria, australia.
i lease my coach's horse, and i have been for nearly 2 years.
she's a QH x Appy named Suzi, show name is Suzi Suave.
i abs LOVE dressage.
i work part time at a riding school as a theory coach, teaching riders about the other side to horses, apart from riding. 

apart from horses i love surfing and tennis. so yeah.
hope to get to know some of you better 

oh, i'll add some pictures of suzi for you 



























i'll share some more with you guys later


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

Welcome to the HF! Suzi is gorgeous!

You should have a good time chatting...I believe there are quite a few people from Australia here too


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum! 
Aww, Suzi is too cute!  Great piccies!
Have fun posting!


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

hiya from brisbane 

your horse is gorgeous


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## alucard (Dec 8, 2006)

Helloooo! What kind of stuff do you teach?


----------



## suave! (Jan 19, 2008)

i teach theory.
so horse anatomy, health care, feeding, stabling, paddocking etc.
prepares riders for when they get their own horse and what signs to look out for in a horse, etc


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

sweet! wish I would have had someone teach me about that stuff first lol


----------

